# Fluoroscopy CPT



## tbolla (Jan 24, 2012)

My surgeon has been including flouroscopy CPT 76000, which I am billing with modifier 26 since he is only doing the reading during the separate surgical procedure such as with 27130. I am getting denials on the 76000-26 - CO-16 claims lacks information needed for adjudication. It also says a remark code must be provided.

I'm stumped on this one.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have two wonder books Complete Global Service Data for Ortho and in there is listed every CPT with included and not included.  For this code fluroscopy is included.  Most CPT code 76000 is included in the charge. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tbolla (Jan 24, 2012)

So you are saying that 76000 is bundled into the surgical procedure? That would make sense to me, but I need a reliable source to read. I don't have the books you are referring to.

Thank you for the reply!


----------

